# wire vs. mono



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

What are your thoughts on using mono instead of wire while trolling for wahoo. I usually always use wire, but I know a lot of guys that are now using 250 lb to 300 lb mono. The wire limits you pretty much to wahoo only. The mono would open the door for other pelagics. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience using mono. Thanks.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

the boat i work on in the summer uses only mono for the possibilities of white marlin. but when we going for the wahoo, we only use wire with ballyhoo. Dont really know if there is any huge different. and he uses cable on his lures so he can reuse them after we bring in a fish. i just know whit marlin are super finnicy(spelling) and wont touch anything wire. my 2 cents


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

when using mono step up your hook size to a 9/0 and you will get cut off less. anytime i am inside 100 fathoms i put a 6 inch piece of cable (500 lb test) onto a small aussie swivel and connect the islander with hook and bait spring to the other end then connect a 9 foot section on 250lb mono to complete the leader I have caught many fish with this rig and it hasnt failed me yet not to say that it wont. When fishing farther out its 100 fluro on the little stuff and 300lb leader material on the big stuff.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Wire vs Mono*

I use wire inside of 300' as Wahoo, Barracuda and Kings are possible. I don't think wire hinders catching other species. A lot of billfish have been caught on wire., Mono is easier to use, maintain, and wire fish compared to wire. Also, i think that too few fisherman know how to properly tie wire, so they tend to lean on mono. For what it is worth, I've had 'Hoos go through wire, but never mono. That's fishing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of captains who target large billfish around the world still use wire and I personally have caught plenty of tuna and dolphin using wire or cable leaders. In the same regard, I've caught god knows how many wahoo on naked ballyhoo and 80-100lb mono. What I'm pulling usually determines what I rig it on. I was on a kick several years ago of rigging my yo-zuri and braid wahoo plugs on 300lb mono with the idea that I'd get more bites and still have enough protection. I caught quite a few without getting cut, but I don't really feel I got any more bites. Then I lost 2 plugs due to cutoffs in one day and to me it just isn't worth losing a 30+ dollar plug. Plugs also swim better on cable than they do on heavy mono. I like to rig mine on 135lb 1x7 or #9 single strand. My skirts will always be rigged on mono with the exception of several of my ilanders which are rigged for a horse hoo on the downrigger or a planer, I rig those on #11 single strand. I've done a lot of mono/wire combo rigging like someone mentioned above but now like to have as few connections on the line as possible although I've never had those rigs fail either. I think its just preference really. Theres no doubt mono is easier, but sometimes there is a pricey tradeoff for using it.

Magic236, I too have had wahoo cut wire and every time it was with 49 strand cable. My guess is that because this cable is made of so many small strands, they can be individually severed throughout the fight or during a hard strike. I now stick with heavy single strand or 1x7. I just think one thick strand is more durable than many small ones. I also agree that many do not rig wire properly especially single strand. The twist is too often forgotten in "haywire twist" and you get one strand wrapped around the other which usually results in a donated lure.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I think a lot of people think they're being cut off when using cable when really they're not. Those vibrating plugs will wear cable out and cause it to break off. I've had the trailing hook on plugs break off if you stiff rig it due to the vibration, but if you rig it to be free it won't.

Just my thoughts, and I use 400# mono for my Yo-Zuris.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Xanadu, I agree. Mono and wire can wear out at the connections. I form an overhand loop at the plug and at the beginning in addition to crimps at both ends, plus regular inspection of you tackle helps.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I go back and forth on this. For what it is worth I have caught white marlin on wire ballyhoo, but did switch to mono thinking I would get more strikes. I have not been cut off on 300lb mono on yozuri bonito lures but have not seen more strikes in my opinion. I am back to cable for the yozuri lures.


----------

